# hotchkiss cone propellors



## tugtere

there was a few small inshore lifeboats fitted with these devices around WW2, also some small ferries etc. does anyone have any info on them please??? regards ray


----------



## Furball

They were the surf boats. There's one in the old boathouse in Poole, 'Thomas Kirk Wright' that still has the cones.

Lance


----------



## Galley Boy

tugtere said:


> there was a few small inshore lifeboats fitted with these devices around WW2, also some small ferries etc. does anyone have any info on them please??? regards ray


RNLI Motor Lifeboats by Nicholas Leach has an article on the 32'0 Surf Motor Lifeboats, seven of which were fitted with Hotchkiss Cone impellers


----------



## tugtere

thanks for the leads guys.I am keen to make a working model. I know they were fitted to barges and suchlike too, a narrow boat "President" had them at one time.


----------

